# Greyhawk forum?



## grodog

Morrus, 

We have a lot of folks who talk about Greyhawk in the General RPG forum.  Has anyone asked about building a Greyhawk-specific forum?  It would be nice to be able to scroll through a forum like that for all of the Greyhawk discussion 

I don't know if you've already talked about this idea before, or if you've thought about having setting-specific forums for the FR, DarkSun, Scarred Lands, etc., etc., too.

In any event, what do you think of the idea:  is it worthwhile, or does it open up too many possible additional forums to manage (one per world)?


----------



## graydoom

Personally, I think that General RPG Discussion or Whereabouts can hold these discussions. A forum for every setting would just be too much.
It could be done, though... all the setting forums could be sub-forums of Whereabouts, or something like that.


----------



## Wicht

Hmm... If we moved all the world discussions to their own forum, moved all the trolls to their own forum, started up a forum just for polls we wouldn't have anything to discuss in General but politics and religion... that should make people happy


----------



## Darkness

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Hmm... If we moved all the world discussions to their own forum, moved all the trolls to their own forum, started up a forum just for polls we wouldn't have anything to discuss in General but politics and religion... that should make people happy  *


----------



## graydoom

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Hmm... If we moved all the world discussions to their own forum, moved all the trolls to their own forum, started up a forum just for polls we wouldn't have anything to discuss in General but politics and religion... that should make people happy  *



What fun


----------



## grodog

Hey, it was just a thought---I never said it was a brilliant thought or anything


----------



## Darkness

grodog said:
			
		

> *Hey, it was just a thought---I never said it was a brilliant thought or anything  *



It's not a bad thought, either.


----------



## grodog

So what's the RFC process for ENWorld?  We post in Meta, and wait to see what the moderators collectively decide, or if the topic generates much commentary, or do we hold a poll or what?


----------



## grodog

* bump *


----------



## chatdemon

Believe it or not, I don't support a crusade for a GH specific forum. We already have a place for that: Canonfire/Greytalk. The cool thing about ENWorld General and Whereabouts forums is getting input from a broader group than just the GH diehards. My goal with posting some of my homebrew GH stuff in Whereabouts is to get some feedback and share ideas with other homebrew people who aren't tied to GH canon.

Seeing how nasty some of the GH threads in the General forum get, I'm afraid a GH forum would devolve into a huge flamewar pretty quick.


----------



## Ashtal

I agree - fracturing and fracturing a forum board has it's pros and cons, but I think General Discussion is really the place for these types of discussions.

One of the biggest cons is topic isolation.  Let's say a newbie pops in and has never heard of Greyhawk.  He flips around in the General Forum and rules, 'cause that's what he wants to read about.  But let's say that if he were to ever read more about Greyhawk, he'd love it.  If all the Greyhawk talk is off in another board, he may never come across a thread (hopefully not flamey) that would introduce him to something he really clicks with.

I say, let 'em stay in General.  


Ashtal - all for the big setting shmorgasborg, however it may be spelled.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Yes, let's keep the number of forums down.  It's for the best.


----------



## grodog

I'm game for whatever.  I like the arguments that have been made for keeping GH content in the general discussion forums, but still think that finding GH content would be easier if it was in a single place.  

Would it be possible to apply meta-tags to a discussion thread, that would help once the search feature comes online?  That would ID GH, FR, DS, etc., etc. (although that's more work for posters and/or moderators, I suppose).

Eh, never mind


----------



## Palcadon

grodog said:
			
		

> *So what's the RFC process for ENWorld?  We post in Meta, and wait to see what the moderators collectively decide, or if the topic generates much commentary, or do we hold a poll or what?  *




They take request posts like these into the moderaters forum, hang the post on the wall, blindfold Piratecat, force a three gallon beer bong into him, spin him around three hundered times and give him a dart.

If he hits your post you win!


----------



## Piratecat

Damn!  Who squealed?


----------



## WizarDru

*Greyhawk Forum*

I respectfully disagree.  I think there's room for a Greyhawk forum.  I don't want to go to another site for Greyhawk specific discussion (especially one that isn't terribly inviting for a newbie), but the general forum doesn't seem the right place for specific discussion of Greyhawk minutiae.  

Right now, such topics usually have GREYAWK: in the title.  A newbie is as likely to overlook that topic as a PANTHEON: discussion.   Somone unfamiliar with said material is going to be just as lost in a discussion about Vecna and someone who betrayed him as they are in references to Squirrel Nutkin.


Instead, how about a settings discussion board?  It doesn't have to be JUST Greyhawk, but perhaps a discussion of all the major released settings.  This would segregate some of the traffic, without removing it all together.  Just a thought.


----------



## The It's Man

> Damn! Who squealed?



I think it was Shadow when you hit him with the dart


----------

